# Phragmipedium yelva myhre spiking but leaves rot problem



## Hegel74 (Feb 3, 2022)

Hello my friends,
after a lot of time, and after a lot leaves, my yelva myhre is putting a spike but unfortunately from few days the principal growth in spiking is losing its leaves, one after the other, first yellow then brown. The strange thing that at first seemed a good news was that the spike was raising even with leaves rotting, but now is stopped. I'm not worry now about the plant because it has a new growth that is growing in good condition, but after long time I would see the flower. I think that some water falled inside and I dind't notice. Now what do you suggest? I think that if I use a fungicide like previcur I stop and destroy the spike. I don't know if the spike can stay alone without any leaves...the problem is that is stopped from many many days.
Thanks for helping


----------



## abax (Feb 4, 2022)

If you can find Dragon's Blood which is a plant derived liquid and pour it into the rotted area,
you might save the new growth. You can order it on Amazon and I think the company is
Called Blue Origin. Anyway, try Amazon.


----------



## Hegel74 (Feb 5, 2022)

Thanks abax. The new growth is ok, It seems not affected by rotting. I want to save the spike but I'm afraid I can damage or stop it putting some fungicide or other product on it.


----------

